# older brute snowblower



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

i have a Brute snow thrower around 15 years old purchased from walmart,its got a 8 hp tecumseh 27" cut,its red with black writing on it,i see the Brutes now are yellow and black does anyone know if its the same company? just wondering if anyone is familiar with these blowers? i will try to get some pics of it soon.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Brute is now yellow and black and owned by briggs and stratton. 

Unfortunately there is no support by anyone for the older brutes.

They are made by the regular companies but depending on which one you have sometimes they used the murray part/model numbers and other times they made there own which makes finding the right part difficult. Not impossible just a pain.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That old of a machine, may have a MTD label on the lower left side of the transmission "box." 

There should be a model number. I'd see if parts tree could cross reference it, in the search function. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Interestingly, I have a old Brute lawnmover, red in colour. Maybe 30+ years old ...


----------

